# How to sell a wether for meat



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a very cute and nicely filled out wether born this last March. I had planned to put him in the freezer myself but we recently butchered a steer and 3 hogs so I don't really have the freezer space. Is there a good time to sell him? And should I just list him on CL? Or is there a better way to sell him? He is 3/4 boer, 1/4 saanen. Any advice?
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

We had a FB boer show wether took him to the sale barn and got a pretty descent price for him but we hadn't really used CL a whole lot yet either


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would post him on CL at $2/lb live weight and include his weight, if he has had any meds or anything in the past 30 days, that he cannot be slaughtered on site and that he should be treated humanely. Usually having someone come get them is less work than hauling to and waiting around at the sale barn but it depends where you live!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Put up a flyer at Kelso's.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ya, I don't even know where the nearest sale barn is...? That's a good idea to put a notice at the butchers!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nearest sale barn is Everson.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Now should be a good time to sale as some people like to cook a whole goat for Christmas. I love when my brother in law cooks a whole goat in a pit and shreds the meat. It's like brisket except for more oily.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Just curious what his weight is? That particular cross is supposed to be excellent for production with the extra milk to grow on.


----------



## jdunton (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm wondering what is the ideal weight for butchering. I have some about 90 lbs. Mine are boer nubian cross.


----------



## jdunton (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh, and are the weigh tapes accurate?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Preferences vary, I like them around that size. I've found the weight tapes tend to run high.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I would estimate him at around 100 lbs but I need to take the tape out and measure him.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

